# Toronto Subway



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

I am going to Toronto soon...(have no idea about the subway)

I need to take a subway from Yorkdale Mall to Eaton Center... 

and then back...Eaton Center to Yorkdale...

Anyone know how/ what route to take? and where to catch it?

Thanks


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep.

Get the subway at Yorkdale, ride it around past Union Station, and get off at Dundas.

Reverse for return.

Just Google the subway map, and you'll see what I mean by "around".


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Get on the subway at Yorkdale. 
Stay on it until it reaches one of the Eaton Centre stops (Dundas or Queen). Note that you'll be heading south, then looping through Union Station, and heading north before your stop.
Get off.

To return, get on the subway, southbound.
Stay on until the end. You'll be back at Yorkdale.

I'm sure locals will talk about getting off at Bloor and transferring, but, m'eh! This is easier!

Enjoy!


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

How long does it normally take?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

ericlewis91 said:


> How long does it normally take?
> 
> Thanks for the help


About 20 minutes, maybe about 5 minutes longer during the morning and afternoon rush hours Monday through Friday (Tuesday to Friday this week).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris said:


> I'm sure locals will talk about getting off at Bloor and transferring, but, m'eh! This is easier!


Nah, that's the way I'd go... the other way requires 2 transfers, which takes more time.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Chris said:


> I'm sure locals will talk about getting off at Bloor and transferring, but, m'eh! This is easier!


Actually, what this local would probably do is get off at Osgoode and walk across Queen. 

No real difference in the amount of time it takes, and you get a short walk out of the deal. 

But failing that, I wouldn't bother transferring at Bloor.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

No do not get off at Bloor. Mad house in there. Always.

It is a nice walk from Osgoode over to Queen.









You want to stay on the yellow line always. The right line is the Yonge line and left one is the University-Spadina line. Yorkdale is at the top, at the Yorkdale station. The Eaton Centre can be accessed by either Dundas or Queen. They are at the north and south end of the mall. So both will take you there. 

Keep in mind though because the circuit is a loop when leaving Yorkdale you want to travel south and to go back you want to travel south. Once you pass the loop the train changes to north or south accordingly. 

So from Yorkdale to Eaton Centre you want to go South and from Eaton Centre to Yorkdale you want to go south as well. 

hope it helps

Also, to keep uniform with Toronto´s rip off ness-ness it is $2.75 per trip. But it is directional. So it is 2.75 each way. If you want to get off and check something out somewhere and than keep going, it is another 2.75 (so it isn´really directional at all). 

Subways gets pricey so bring your piggy bank!

Ps. up by Yorkdale can get sketchy late at night.


----------

